# Need Help Seeing Photos on Pedigreedatabase.com (closed another v old thread)



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

I posted on another part of the forum but didnt get much response...so I thought I would post here. I got Benjamin vom Konigsdorf in January '11(allegedly his name because I still do not have his papers yet!--that's another story...). 
I have repeatedly tried to see photos of his parents and ancestors on pedigreedatabase.com with no luck whatsoever--ever...
I cannot get them to respond to an email so I thought I would ask the wise people on this site.
Does anyone else have this problem? Any way to correct it? I am up for any suggestions. thanks to all.

his dad- Bagheera von Dherbruk - German shepherd dog

his mom- Jewel vom Konigsdorf II - German shepherd dog


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

I can see the images, they all seem to be .jpg. Not sure what to tell you about trying to get the images to load without seeing your computer. It is a very picture heavy page which may take a while to load for some computers/connections, have you just let it sit and run for a bit?

Good luck!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Bagheera von Dherbruk

*Jewel vom Konigsdorf II *

I don't think there is a photo up of Jewel


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

i would like to see any of the pictures of the ancestors as well. I will try to let it load but I dont think that will work...hmmm
but I will try!


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

nope- it just has a little red x on the pic.
Maggie Rose Lee-the pic u sent also has a little red x. I even tried right clicking and choosing 'show picture', but it doesnt work.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm also having this problem... I can't see any pictures, and when I try to open them directly I get problem loading page.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I see those links just fine. Everything loads for me.


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

I've had this issue before. Try clearing out your cookies, history and temp internet files - this worked for me. If this doesn't work you probably have a settings issue somewhere.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Didn't work. I doubt its a settings issue, I tried in 3 separate browsers.


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

I tried clearing the cache too...didnt work. this is really frustrating cos I really would like to see his ancestors. I never have


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Have you tried using another browser!?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I did. I use firefox, but I went ahead and tried it in both google chrome and internet explorer but nada.

Flowers, is there someone else like a friend that can view the site ok? If so, they could save the photos of your dogs relatives onto their computer and upload them to photobucket or email them to you.


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

Lin said:


> I did. I use firefox, but I went ahead and tried it in both google chrome and internet explorer but nada.
> 
> Flowers, is there someone else like a friend that can view the site ok? If so, they could save the photos of your dogs relatives onto their computer and upload them to photobucket or email them to you.


that is a very good idea. just wish I could browse at will. they may not have the patience to go back to the early 1900's LOL.


----------



## Moondawg (Mar 3, 2015)

I own Jewel if you send me an email address I will forward you her picture
And pictures of the litter your dog is from as I birthed it and raised it until 10 weeks.
The breeder is not on the up and up....


----------

